# Pioneer Standard Mode vs Network Mode - Decision



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

My Pioneer AVH-X2800BS is out of stock but should be here soon after Christmas. Without going to big into my install details. I'm gonna do a full system. Just waiting and gathering all the odds and ends where I don't have to stop and go to the store to get this or that.

So standard mode vs network mode. I have no idea what I want to run at least right now. Car has 6.5 components on factory amp in front, amp will be bypassed anyway and speakers on head unit power at least for 2-3 weeks. Rear doors have 6.5 coaxials.

I will be running a 5 channel amp, most likely the Zapco or NVX Entry level. You guys know which one, can't remember model numbers right now. 

I'm old school and just getting back into audio after a 7 year absence. I always ran normal front and rear rca's and a sub rca and EQ through the amp and fine tune through the head unit. This network mode didn't exist on my HU's in the past. The reason I'm all concerned now is I will rewire all speakers when I replace them (Depends on my bonus in the coming weeks)

This network mode vs standard mode requires a little different wiring of speaker wires from the head unit. High, Mid, Low vs Front, Rear, and Low. This is why I'm confused on what I want to do or not want to do. I understand what I need and want in the end but when I get this thing and install with factory speakers (I want to see how much a full sound deadening treatment with a 3 layer system does prior to a new speaker replacement)

What do you guys suggest. Within the next few weeks, the car will have new 6.5 components and 6.5 coaxials powered off the 5 channel zapco or NVX with 1 12. (Waiting on Zen Enclosures to send me my enclosure)

To me this decision isn't like a should I get a 2 10's or 1 12 kinda thing. It feels more like a huge commitment like choosing a new job and leaving the old job. If that makes sense. So really just want opinions on the community. There won't be a crazy DSP or PC software used. Just my eyes and ears to do tuning


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Swaglife81 said:


> My Pioneer AVH-X2800BS is out of stock but should be here soon after Christmas. Without going to big into my install details. I'm gonna do a full system. Just waiting and gathering all the odds and ends where I don't have to stop and go to the store to get this or that.
> 
> So standard mode vs network mode. I have no idea what I want to run at least right now. Car has 6.5 components on factory amp in front, amp will be bypassed anyway and speakers on head unit power at least for 2-3 weeks. Rear doors have 6.5 coaxials.
> 
> ...


It will feel strange first, not having rear speakers but the whole purpose is to have all sound coming from the front, center the singer's voice above the dash for the correct sound experience with Time Alignment and reducing gain levels usually on the left side and more on the midbass.

If you have tweeters on the dash, it is easy to run new wires from the amp to the dash, if they are on the door area or sail panels, then yes, you will need to run at least one line of new wire, you can use factory wiring for the tweeters or the woofers, whatever is convenient assuming the OEM wire is 16 gauge.

And connect the channels in the order the manual says for the Network Mode.

Typical settings or example I can give you would be. Highs, HP 2.5Khz-3.5 Hz, Mids LP at 2Khz -2.5 Khz and High pass at 80 Hz, start with 12 db slopes then try -24db ( for the tweeters I would use -24db slopes and 3khz to start)


Standard
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmeGmo7tIE4


Start at the13:00 min for this video and learn more about the Network Mode for these 800 head units. No clue why he recommends crossing or LP the midwoofer at 8khz but those are pioneer components, it is crazy beaming for a 6 3/4 woofer unless you play them with HU power. Also gaps of 500 hz are OK in my opinion, better bass if you do not low pass the midbass above 2.5khz, I would stick to the freq ranges I wrote earlier for Nwork mode and ignore this guys freq points. Also again not sure why he says fielder and not filter but oh well, I am glad a video on these settings is available finally. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvJXYh6vk_0


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Haven't ran rears in years so I've gotten used to it although I can admit that rears done right can immerse you in the sound a little better. Thing is you will be able to try both and see how you like it so don't make a big deal of it. Try the rears, then add some extra wiring up front to try active.


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I have tried a front stage only in the car and I hate it.The rear door speakers are in the front most part of the door. They are right by your hip. I do admit speakers in the rear deck aren't my thing but I do like the Left and Right feel of them along with the front stage. I actually watched that same video before making this post.

If I run Network mode the rear door speakers will either have high or mid sound processing right. If I wanted rear fill from these correctly I would have to run a 2 way setup on the rear if In network mode or just not have any highs coming from the rear doors. I've tried and tried to adjust to a front stage only but it sounds to me so much better having sound coming from the rear doors since the speaker positioning is perfect. I think alot of people hear rear fill and think rear deck or farthest part of the rear doors. IMO Infiniti positioned these speakers perfectly.

The tweeters are in the door pods by the window/dash. I do have plenty of space in the kick panels to run a tweeter setup with the 2 way component in the back doors. I guess that will have to be best thing to do so Network mode is using everything correctly and balanced rather than having coaxial wasted. 

Is my reasoning and planning seem logical now? Wiring isn't an issue I know how to do it once I decide. Network Mode is the better option correct or are some people still going with the standard RCA layout.


----------

